

A radio station of “on-hold” music - mlschmitt23
http://www.accuradio.com/channel/thanks-for-holding!/1294/

======
JonnieCache
If you find this kind of thing amusing, the keyword you want to search for is
"Library Music." It's the audio equivalent of stock footage, and some of it
has a special quality.

Library music from the mid-late 20th century is currently fashionable, and LPs
that used to be worthless now go for decent money on ebay. This has of course
spurred a rash of deluxe reissues for the second-rate hipsters among us. I can
reccommend this one: [http://boomkat.com/downloads/586705-various-tomorrow-s-
achie...](http://boomkat.com/downloads/586705-various-tomorrow-s-achievements-
parry-music-library-1976-86)

